# Overnight basal test results



## sacol4940 (Apr 29, 2013)

How do they look?

21.40 - 7.2
11.40 - Slept through the alarm 
01.30 - 7.7
03.30 - 6.9
05.40 - 6.3
08.50 - 5.4

Overnight they seem ok, but then they seem to drop in the morning, which I guess would explain why I've had a few mid morning hypos...

I'll do another test tonight and see what the readings are


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 29, 2013)

pretty stable.........

lets see what the nest set reveal.....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 29, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> How do they look?
> 
> 21.40 - 7.2
> 11.40 - Slept through the alarm
> ...



It is right on the edge isn't it!

The drop is almost 1.7 from 3.30 onwards when your eve meal bolus will have well and truly gone.

Since this is backing up other evidence I might be tempted to retest, but with a drop of 'one notch' (whatever the smallest basal increment your pump offers) between, say, 3am and 8am.

Looking good though!


----------



## sacol4940 (May 8, 2013)

Right then, test number 2 was last night:

18.20 - 6.9     Before tea, ate and bolused
20.20 - 7.8     
22.30 - 11.8
00.30 - Slept through alarm 
02.40 - 9.8
04.20 - 8.5
06.20 - 6.3
07.35 - 5.0
07.50 - 5.8
08.50 - 4.1 - Breakfast time! 

If I compare these to the previous tests:

21.40 - 7.2
11.40 - Slept through the alarm 
01.30 - 7.7
03.30 - 6.9
05.40 - 6.3
08.50 - 5.4

I'm definately dropping overnight....so I guess I need less basal in the early hours, but how much do I reduce it by?? 

At the moment, my basal rates are:

00.00 - 03.00     0.83
03.00 - 05.00     0.94
05.00 - 12.00     0.85


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 8, 2013)

Generally I try to make 10 or 20% changes depending on how much I'm falling/rising by, sometimes just 'one notch' up or down if it's nothing very much.

Then retest to see if it's made much/enough difference.


----------



## sacol4940 (May 8, 2013)

Ok cool, well I think I'll change them by 10% to and retest tonight:

00.00 - 03.00 0.75
03.00 - 05.00 0.85
05.00 - 09.00 0.77

Does that sound sensible?  I'm nervous about doing it wrong and sending my sugars haywire


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 8, 2013)

All you can do is give it a go and see what happens


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> Ok cool, well I think I'll change them by 10% to and retest tonight:
> 
> 00.00 - 03.00 0.75
> 03.00 - 05.00 0.85
> ...



Wow all those basal test levels are fabulous.

Can I just jump in here and suggest you don't change them all.   Really only one tweak at a time so you know where you are.   You seem ok till 7.30 am onwards when it has fallen too low for your comfort so personally I would lower the 5 am level only.

00.00 - 03.00 0.83
03.00 - 05.00 0.94 
05.00 - 09.00 0.77
09.00 - 12.00 0.85

I've added one in there so at 9 am you go back to the original 0.85 as you haven't done any basal testing beyond that yet and by making that one tweak at 5 am to 9 am it will or should have a knock on effect later in the morning.  

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 8, 2013)

Adrienne said:


> Wow all those basal test levels are fabulous.



I'm not sure Adrienne... I think the drop from 9.8 (2.30am) to 5.0 (7.30) which looks to happen with no bolus on board (meal was at 6pm) needs looking at myself. A drop of 4.8 with little bolus active could be trouble if sacol was nearer 6 going to bed


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I'm not sure Adrienne... I think the drop from 9.8 (2.30am) to 5.0 (7.30) which looks to happen with no bolus on board (meal was at 6pm) needs looking at myself. A drop of 4.8 with little bolus active could be trouble if sacol was nearer 6 going to bed



Yep true but it was gradual :

02.40 - 9.8
04.20 - 8.5
06.20 - 6.3
07.35 - 5.0
07.50 - 5.8

I would correct the 9.8 anyway.   Maybe its different with adults than children, I don't know.   The optimal level to sleep at (apparently) is 3.8 yikes !   Well that is not happening in my house, far too low for my liking and I'm presuming yours again this could be for children and growth and stuff, I have no idea.

But with the numbers above my thoughts are that the 8.5 and the 6.3 are good, I know they are going down and the 5.0 was not liked which is why I would then come in with a change at 5 am to see if the 5.0 at 7.30 would be a bit higher ie stay in the 6's or higher 5's.    

This is how we are taught by our team, this is the micro managing of the levels we do as parents.  I would be more than happy with the 5.0 and then the 5.8 about 20 mins later but I do understand why some would want that a bit higher and Jessica, when older and doing this totally herself, would need to be a bit higher. 

That is only my opinion of course but I would like the levels to be higher 5's and 6's


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 8, 2013)

I understand what you mean, but (I guess because of the way I have been introduced to it!) my aim for a fasting basal test is always stability first and foremost. So if I had 8.0... 8.4... 8.1... 7.9.... I would count that as a perfect set of results in basal terms (because there is no overall rise or fall) - even though the numbers themselves are a bit on the high side. That way the results can be applied (hopefully!) to other situations/starting BGs.

Personally I would not be happy dropping nearly 5 points overnight without any bolus or correction dose in action. 

But I understand why you said what you did.


----------



## sacol4940 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks both

I like to see different perspectives on things 

I've already changed the basal rates in my pump ready for the morning so I'm going to leave them as they are and basal test again tonight and take it from there

Confusing stuff this pumping!


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2013)

sacol4940 said:


> Thanks both
> 
> I like to see different perspectives on things
> 
> ...




Oooooo let us know what happens.

There is no right or wrong way, there are just different ways as you have seen.   I'm certainly not going to argue with Mike.   

Pumps are confusing or challenging in the early days but oh so fabulous.

Good luck x


----------

